# Need Tips For Purchasing Used iPhone



## shelzmike (Feb 9, 2012)

Use Swappa. iPhone resale is a pretty expensive market. Swappa does really well to protect the buyer. One thing to ask the seller is a screen shot of the battery health meter built into all iPhones. Many people forget this point. If I recall, Swappa has an IMEI checker to ensure no stolen or blacklisted phones. 

My professional advice (been in the tech industry for 20 years) is to get an Android. The days are long gone that iPhones offer any superiority to flagship Android phones. The only thing they are superior on is price. If you like things simple, I think you'd like a Pixel. Just my 2 cent. It's not that scary of a change.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

I lost my company iphone and needed a phone to use for a week while they replaced it. Went to walmart and bought an android with nice features for less than $100 ... probably closer to $50. Took a little getting used to, but it worked great.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Best way to upgrade an I phone is to graduate to Android. You can thank me later.


----------



## Marson (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm a phone mimalist too. I buy used iphones off of ebay usually. Sometimes you can get them on Amazon as well. I am really hard on my phones at work, so I usually end up buying one a year. There are outfits that sell refurbed phones...pick one that sells a lot of phones, guarantees them to be unlocked, clean imei etc. I haven't had a problem really, except my daughter got one that had been made for the Japanese market and you couldn't silence the camera shutter click (I wouldn't have even noticed). I My latest is the SE, actually my second one of those. I was afraid they weren't going to include it in the new ios, but they announced this summer that the se would be updated so it would be good for a few more years so I pulled the trigger on another one. I believe I payed 80 bucks for it. That and a pay-as-you go plan and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

Marson said:


> I buy used iphones off of ebay usually.


eBay (and Craigslist) is one place I was most scared of. Are there certain eBay vendors that you typically go to? Certain things you look for in the listing?


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

I buy used Androids on Tracfone, but they also sell used iPhones. Dollar for dollar, Tracfone service can't be beat.

tracfone.com
.
.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

You are not locked into Iphone and can go to another platform.
I use an Iphone 6 and my wife uses a Google phone. Its an Android platform.
I have had my phone for several years. My wife had to replace here Iphone and because of price, she settled for the Google phone. She prefers Iphone. And so do I.
The Google phone is a pretty nice phone. I set it up for her.

When you go to upgrade, you need to ask them about older phones. Not the newest on the market. After we got my wife the Google phone, we found out we could have got an Iphone just a couple models back. For much less money.
Ask the store you use and also check online for older new phones at a reduced cost.
You are also not locked into any carrier. We use Verizon.

My wife has just under a year left on here phone, then we will upgrade both our phones. But we will not get the latest greatest thing. We will buy a brand new older model phones for a much better price.


----------



## Arti (Sep 16, 2020)

I have used ebargains100 on ebay with good results. The Iphone 6s is likely in your price range. They can be updated to the latest operating system and were the flagship phone a few years ago. Model number A1663 seems compatible with most carriers although no guarantees in your area.


----------



## Marson (Jan 26, 2018)

m_ridzon said:


> eBay (and Craigslist) is one place I was most scared of. Are there certain eBay vendors that you typically go to? Certain things you look for in the listing?


I've gotten a few of them from emb phones. They also sell on Amazon, at least they used to. I wouldn't buy one from a private party either from ebay or Craigslist personally. Look for the number of phones sold and the number of stars in their ratings. Pick a seller that's been around for awhile.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't see any advantage to IPhone but my gal loves the idea of being part of that club and has a 6. I can easily take her pictures off it and put them in her Win 8 PC and they look the same so IMO there is no advantage.

Her niece and co-workers all talk Apple and you must be part of that club or be a pariah. VERY clever how Apple has brainwashed people into believing that.

My Samsung S4 mini is over 5 yrs old and the battery is going strong and I am staying with it. Takes great pic and videos so I don't see any need to upgrade.


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

yuri said:


> My Samsung S4 mini is over 5 yrs old and the battery is going strong and I am staying with it. Takes great pic and videos so I don't see any need to upgrade.


Our iPhone 5C's are about 6yrs old and still doing great. Nice pics and vids. No issues with batteries. But the technology will soon be unsupported by our carrier.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

m_ridzon said:


> Our iPhone 5C's are about 6yrs old and still doing great. Nice pics and vids. No issues with batteries. But the technology will soon be unsupported by our carrier.


What technology won't be supported?

Is everyone going to have to use 5G and get new phones?


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

yuri said:


> What technology won't be supported?


I've attached a pic of the email they sent us. When we call them, they confirm that the phones are on the "short list." The 5C support 4G, so I'm not real sure why it's on the short list.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I will check with Telus who does mine and see if there are any issues. First I have heard of this.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

yuri said:


> What technology won't be supported?
> 
> Is everyone going to have to use 5G and get new phones?


IPhones before 6 do not support VoLTE (HD voice). Once the 3g networks are turned off, these older phones will not make it receive calls.
5g is not required but 4g is 

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

rjniles said:


> IPhones before 6 do not support VoLTE (HD voice). Once the 3g networks are turned off, these older phones will not make it receive calls.
> 5g is not required but 4g is


As mentioned HERE, my iPhone 5C supports 4G, so it's unclear why the phone will no longer work.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

m_ridzon said:


> As mentioned HERE, my iPhone 5C supports 4G, so it's unclear why the phone will no longer work.


It may support 4g but not VoLTE.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

rjniles said:


> It may support 4g but not VoLTE.


That's news to me. In this whole fiasco, that's the closest I've come to finding a real reason why my phone may become obsolete. Nobody else, including AT&T, has really been able to give a good answer. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

m_ridzon said:


> That's news to me. In this whole fiasco, that's the closest I've come to finding a real reason why my phone may become obsolete. Nobody else, including AT&T, has really been able to give a good answer. Thanks for the feedback.


Go to Phonescoop.com and compare an iPhone 5 vs an iPhone 6 (any model). You will see the 6 has HD Voice and the 5 does not. HD Voice is required for VoLTE.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

Where do you folks check IMEI numbers? It seems many online sources want paid to run the check, Swappa included.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 19, 2017)

Go to your carriers store when you go to buy the phone, and let them activate it to make sure it can be activated.


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

That Guy said:


> Go to your carriers store when you go to buy the phone, and let them activate it to make sure it can be activated.


Assuming you buy a phone that is legit and with your current carrier (or unlocked completely), it seems you can simply swap SIM cards from the old iPhone to the new one. This is what I read online. Is that correct?


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

m_ridzon said:


> Assuming you buy a phone that is legit and with your current carrier (or unlocked completely), it seems you can simply swap SIM cards from the old iPhone to the new one. This is what I read online. Is that correct?


I would personally stick Apple, but if you're bent on having their phones then it's probably best to get a newer one. Apple goes out of its way to slow down older phones. Or at least that was the practice before they got sued... don't know if it's still happening.



> Apple on Wednesday agreed to pay $113 million to settle consumer fraud lawsuits brought by more than 30 states over allegations that it secretly slowed down old iPhones, a controversy that became known as "batterygate."











Apple Agrees To Pay $113 Million To Settle 'Batterygate' Case Over iPhone Slowdowns


The issue reportedly affected phones released between 2014 and 2016. As part of the settlement, Apple also agreed to be more transparent about software updates that affect a phone's battery life.




www.npr.org


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

m_ridzon said:


> Where do you folks check IMEI numbers? It seems many online sources want paid to run the check, Swappa included.


For anyone else who might stroll through here wondering, I learned the other day that Swappa lets you check IMEI numbers (see attached image of an email I got from them recently). They let you run a max of 10 numbers per day for free. If you want to run bulk checks on many numbers, you will have to pay. However, the latter probably only pertains to mass sellers who sell dozens of phones per day.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's my take on iOS and Apple.
iPhones all have a chronologic chip/processor. Each new phone has an even better one than before. After a while, developers develop programs(apps) or upgrades to programs that require more power than the older processor can handle.

For Apple or Samsung or any cellphone manufacturer, to keep current and maybe for a user to keep bragging rights, it becomes necessary to drop an older phone from such 'maintenance'. This might mean that an old app you like will be upgraded for newer users but your old phone can't handle the upgrade so you are SOL. If the app had flaws that mean security is questionable, too bad.

Microsoft went crazy trying to maintain old multiple platforms like SP, Win7 etc. It wants all users on Win10 or whatever version 'Windows' is current. Makes it easy to maintain all users on one platform. Some computers can't handle Win10 or handle it poorly because old processors can't compare to current hardware. Planned obsolescence again means SOL. Left in the dust. So when Win8 reaches end of life, MS will be maintaining only 'Windows' and your rig will handle it or you will have to get new components, a new rig or less demanding operating system in the UNIX family. iPhones make it near impossible to upgrade internal components so iPhones must be replaced.

Your 5C's, with sim card removed will still work in your wi-fi network for email. Browsers will work on wi-fi but can't be upgraded. Games might be stranded from upgrading but will work. And the storage of music and podcasts will work forever. It is basically an iPod with limited wi-fi capability. Nice/handy to leave in the house for limited use.


----------



## m_ridzon (Sep 29, 2017)

diyorpay said:


> Your 5C's, with sim card removed will still work in your wi-fi network for email. Browsers will work on wi-fi but can't be upgraded. Games might be stranded from upgrading but will work. And the storage of music and podcasts will work forever. It is basically an iPod with limited wi-fi capability. Nice/handy to leave in the house for limited use.


Yes, thank you for that information. I had hoped they would still be useful on the home Wi-Fi. With that, we had planned to pass them to our kids so they can upgrade from their iPod 4's. They do not need the full functionality of a network-connected phone, at this point in time.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Today is SAT 3/20.
Dealnews.com has a sale with Glyde today for used iPhones. I am not familiar with that company so don't know/can't recommend. Prices look good. Just for your info. Coupon code is 10OFFSITEWIDE for $10 off regular price.

Quick path: The Glyde Marketplace | The Future of Buying and Selling Used Cell Phones

Some info.
An iPhone 7 will become obsolete before an iPhone 10 etc.
7 was first iPhone with no old style headphone jack. Uses lightning jack. Dongle from Apple is $10 to connect old style headphone. ie can't listen to phone via jack while it's charging.
Know if you want GSM (AT&T type network) or CDMA (Verizon type). These look like adaptable to either but sim card you may have to purchase from a carrier or swap old if they fit.
Know how to back up an old phone to iTunes cloud or on a computer to restore to a newer phone.
When you put a case on a phone, can hardly tell a Rose Gold from a Black or White phone. Some capacities may not be available or in all colors.
Handset only statement likely means no charger or cable included. Many used phones come with but not usually Apple brand.
Any used phone may not have a new battery. Apple brand (from Apple) I believe completely refurbs with new screen, new battery etc.
There may be blemishes on a used phone. Light scratches, small dents etc. Some older 7s and 8s may have newer battery that was replaced by Apple under a program but you won't know from this kind of reseller.

Take a peek: Refurbished iPhone




__





iPhone models compatible with iOS 16


Find out which iPhone models support iOS 16.



support.apple.com





ps edit: Familiar with Verizon only. Handle a cutover/sim card swap on your own using your providers website. Drop one device and swap in the other, effectively at no charge. If you terminate a phone and then want to 'activate' another (don't use that word), you will pay an activation fee.


----------



## Rodochan (Aug 22, 2020)

My last two iPhones (one dropped and broke) have been used and under $300. eBay-company called tekreplay, I can recommend them. I bought my phone and an iPad mini, returned the iPad mini with no problems. Good costumer service. From my research, stay between the 6 and 8. I always get the plus. Should be cheaper now.


----------

